# ferplast replacement hutch parts



## lizzy1958 (Nov 10, 2013)

I recently purchased a Ferplast grand lodge 140 plus from amazon only to find that there was one locking catch missing (should have been 4 but only 3) rather than dismantle and send it back i was wondering if anyone has any idea who to contact regarding a replacement. I have tried contacting Ferplast directly but had no answer, thanks.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would dismantle it and send it back, its not really big enough nor suitable for a rabbit any way and for that amount of money you can get much betterm much bigger, uch more suitable accomidation


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> i would dismantle it and send it back, its not really big enough nor suitable for a rabbit any way and for that amount of money you can get much betterm much bigger, uch more suitable accomidation


I am interested in this are these hutches indoor hutches? if so, can you post a link to a suitable size indoor hutch. If I have got this wrong just ignore my post.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sskmick said:


> I am interested in this are these hutches indoor hutches? if so, can you post a link to a suitable size indoor hutch. If I have got this wrong just ignore my post.


they are "designed" as out door hutches, which is why the roof is slanted and they do covers for the fronts
PROTECTIVE ROLLER GRAND LODGE

as an indoor hutch it would make a decent base, but a dog crate wit a pen would be a much cheaper and more roomy option


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I am interested in this are these hutches indoor hutches? if so, can you post a link to a suitable size indoor hutch. If I have got this wrong just ignore my post.


I am not sure of they are indoor but we were thinking som point to get those for Funky -but he was out of his cage at all times so it wasn't point

Rabbit Cottage Indoor Hutch by Ferplast (Available in Selected Stores Only) | Pets at Home


----------

